# IBS - Is my body trying to tell me something?



## Ploopsalot (Jun 17, 2011)

Hello fellow toilet travellers I have to admit, IBS has been getting me down lately but now instead of wishing it away and continuing with the same lifestyle. I'm deciding to take steps to hopefully save myself from a life of suffering!I have not yet been diagnosed with IBS but I'm almost certain I have it (IBS-D). I've already undergone various tests including a barium Xray(which came up clear). Next I'm booked for a stomach scan which will rule everything out (leaving IBS). I've been suffering with this for a about 3 years now but the last year has been the worst. My symptoms are usually at their peak in the mornings. I have cramps and pains. Followed by regularly going to the toilet for at least the first four to six hours of each day. I have a bloated stomach ever night and sometimes painful wind that lasts all night and till the afternoon the next day. From what I've gathered online, IBS can be caused by many factors including diet, bacteria levels within the gut, and stress levels. So the cure, is more about an individuals lifestyle than a magic pill.I've looked at my life. I thought I was fit and healthy (apart from my 'problem'), I'm 30, not overweight and exercise regularly. Then I looked a little deeper. My diet is pretty #### at least 50% of the time. It's processed foods, fast food and some common IBS triggers. I drink lots of tea, coke and some water. I drink with my meals, I don't chew food as good as I problay should. I don't take any supplements. Sometimes I can get stressed out and angry when I could just as easily be calm and handle the issue whatever it maybe. There are alot of things I do that could be taking it's toll on my bowels.I've made myself a plan of action, I'm 3 into it. I already feel alot better but it's early days so I'll update this thread with my progress.My Plan, I call it I.B.S! because my memory is a bit #### and I'm super original







Ingestion - What I eat, when, the amount, and how I well I chew it. No more tea, coke, or generally any crappy foods. Bacteria (and supplements) - Daily doses of probotics. Omega 3 fish oil. Multi vitamin tablet. Digestive Enzymes with every meal.Stress - Now I know that getting worked up will have a direct effect on my bowels, it's alot easier to relax and stay calm when before I might have got mad.It's only been a few days and the pain and cramps have gotten less each day and have all but gone. I've still being going to the toilet 6-7 times in the morning/afternoon so I'm going to try slowly introducing some calcium supplements to help solve that problem.I maybe just be having a good few days or maybe I'm onto making myself better. Either way I'll posy my progress here.Good bye for now...


----------



## peaches41 (Nov 26, 2008)

Sounds like a good plan to me, very interested to see how you get on with it. Good luck!


----------



## Ploopsalot (Jun 17, 2011)

Another day has passed. I feel even better! I've only been 5 times today. It was never urgent and there was no cramps/discomfort before or after. It didn't even feel like my sluggish body when I went, it was like I've become well oiled poop machine, I almost enjoyed each one







I'm getting a bit excited now but that's the effect of this plan I'm working!!!I've lost some weight due to IBS. I was avoiding meals but now I seem to be able to eat more and more each day. My body is processing these healthy/non trigger foods better and not giving me pain or discomfort with the digestion. I haven't been eating late either and I think this has made a big difference to the stomach ache I was getting every morning just last week. I feel great and I haven't lost any time today, pausing for 10 minutes at time whilst my stomach and bowels churn, gurgle and decide what to do or not to do.I'm really hopeful but it's still early days yet. I will continue to post.


----------



## Ploopsalot (Jun 17, 2011)

One thing I've missed out. I've also been taking peppermint capsules with every meal.


----------



## Ploopsalot (Jun 17, 2011)

It's been almost 11 days now and I feel loads better. I'm not having any bloating, wind or cramps. I going to the toilet just 2-4 times a day.I've problay been suffering for 5 years or more now I realise how good you can feel with the right diet, supplements and changing your attitude so you don't get stressed out with every day things such as queuing or traffic. Here's my daily routine;No dairy (other than probiotics) or deep fried food.No tea, coke or coffee (just herbal tea, coconut water or water) As much whole foods as possible and eat as healthy as possible.Calcium pills - 1 with each meal main meal (3 per day max)2 imodium every morning - I will cut these down after a month or 2 when I feel more confident.Mutli vitiams and cod liver oil2 x probiotics drinksdigestive enzymes x1 tab before each mealpeppermint capsule after each mealMy routine may not work for everyone but for me at least there looks like I can get my IBS under control rather it controlling my life. I can;t really say it's one thing that has helped or a combo but sticking with it because I feel better in every department.I even went fishing for 8 hours yesterday and didn't have to use the horrid outside toilet once (I p1ssed a few times in the bushes though, no worries for me!


----------

